# Hallertau Hops - Storm Damage Report via New Zealand Hops FB Page



## Pickaxe (8/7/13)

Havent tried Hallertau, might not be for a while either.

http://beerpulse.com/2013/07/hail-damage-could-impact-estimated-3000-tons-of-hops-in-hallertau-region/


----------



## slash22000 (8/7/13)

A moment of silence for our lager brewing brothers.


----------



## Droopy (8/7/13)

Right now am drinking a Grolsch recipe that included Hellertau hops... It's very very important that you know this!


----------



## Yob (8/7/13)

If Nick was here he would say it's a conspiracy... then I'd tell him he was a wanker... 

Oh.. them were the days...

sniff..


----------



## citizensnips (9/7/13)

Just finished a Belgian blond with sir Hallertau, glad I got that out of the way


----------



## Donske (9/7/13)

I've still got half a pound, maybe I should vac seal them into 20g packs and wait for the drought to set in before selling them for a ridiculous fair mark up.


----------



## sp0rk (9/7/13)

Hmm, I've got a pound of Hallertau Mittlefreuh in my hops freezer...
This is totally gonna be like that time I sold a bunch of titanium tube when the prices skyrocketed! (or probably not)


----------



## Florian (9/7/13)

Believe it or not, this hail storm, although pretty bad, was not as bad as the ones they had in 2009, 2010 and 2011.

I'm not too worried.


----------



## NewtownClown (9/7/13)

Northern Hallertau... grown in the north from a hallertau cultivar?
Hallertauer / Hallertau Mittlefreuh is grown in Bavaria, ja?


----------



## NewtownClown (9/7/13)

Ahhh, ok. Read it wrong

"...in the northern Hallertau".


"A hailstorm on the 20th of June 2013 has left extensive hail damage on hops in the northern 
Hallertau. The affected hop acreage extends to over 5,000 hectars where leaf losses and 
damaged shoot tips from 20% to 100% have been reported. According to current estimates a 
yield loss of about 3,000 tons can be expected. Since the hops are currently still in the period 
of growth, the weather conditions in the upcoming weeks will be crucial how the damaged 
crop will develop. 
On the map below the hail area in the Hallertau is classified in different damage levels. 
Acreage in theHallertau without damage Damaged shoottips up to 60% Damaged shoottips up to 100%"


----------



## DU99 (9/7/13)

more info

```
http://www.hopsteiner.com/pdf/Hailstorm_06%2013.pdf
```


----------

